# [RESOLU] [qtractor] Modification ebuild, création overlay ?

## bluedid29

Bonjour,   :Cool: 

Nouveau sur Gentoo par l'intermédiaire de Sabayon 5.1 (ne rigolez-pas, je suis avant tout animateur musicien   :Wink:  )), j'ai installé plusieurs programmes MAO (en ayant préalablement installé la branche Overlay pro-audio).

Tout s'est bien passé, Qjackctl tourne impec (avec réglages du noyau rt); Qtractor (mon logiciel de séquence favori) se lance bien et relit mes séquences audio mais pas Midi et pour cause, les Dssi (bien qu'installés via emerge) ne sont pas activés.

J'ai recherché un peu partout et trouvé que mon fichier qtractor-0.4.5.ebuild dans /usr/portage/media-sound/qtractor n'avait pas les Dssi activés (ni vorbis et autre plugins d'ailleurs), voir le fichier ci-joint dessous :

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/qtractor/qtractor-0.4.5.ebuild,v 1.1 2010/01/24 14:49:18 aballier Exp $

EAPI=2

inherit qt4

DESCRIPTION="Qtractor is an Audio/MIDI multi-track sequencer."

HOMEPAGE="http://qtractor.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/qtractor/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="debug dssi libsamplerate mad osc rubberband vorbis sse"

RDEPEND="x11-libs/qt-core:4

	x11-libs/qt-gui:4

	media-libs/alsa-lib

	media-libs/libsndfile

	media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit

	media-libs/ladspa-sdk

	dssi? ( media-libs/dssi )

	mad? ( media-libs/libmad )

	libsamplerate? ( media-libs/libsamplerate )

	media-libs/slv2

	osc? ( media-libs/liblo )

	rubberband? ( media-libs/rubberband )

	vorbis? ( media-libs/libvorbis )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

src_configure() {

	econf \

		$(use_enable mad libmad) \

		$(use_enable libsamplerate) \

		$(use_enable vorbis libvorbis) \

		$(use_enable osc liblo) \

		--enable-ladspa \

		$(use_enable dssi) \

		$(use_enable rubberband librubberband) \

		$(use_enable sse) \

		$(use_enable debug) \

		|| die "econf failed"

	eqmake4 qtractor.pro -o qtractor.mak

}

src_install() {

	emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

	dodoc README ChangeLog TODO AUTHORS

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'activer : 

dssi? ( media-libs/dssi )

mad? ( media-libs/libmad )

libsamplerate? ( media-libs/libsamplerate )

osc? ( media-libs/liblo )

rubberband? ( media-libs/rubberband )

vorbis? ( media-libs/libvorbis )"

au moment de la compilation (ou juste modifier l'ebuild localement) ou si je dois créer mon propre overlay comme indiqué ici : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap5 ou là : http://www.gentoofr.org/?Les-Overlays-de-Gentoo

J'espère avoir été assez clair; je viens du monde Debian / Ubuntu et j'aimerai vraiment utiliser Gentoo au quotidien, les mises à jours posant un peu trop de problèmes sans compter que j'ai besoin de programmes récents. Cela fait 4 ans que j'utilise Linux pour m'enregistrer, créer, mixer, éditer des partitions, masteriser...

Merci pour votre aide

à bientôt

BlueDid   :Cool: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour Didier,

Le mieux dans ton cas est d'ouvrir un bug auprès de l'équipe qui maintient cet ebuild : soit Gentoo https://bugs.gentoo.org/, soit pro-audio http://proaudio.tuxfamily.org/bugs/my_view_page.php

Et en attendant, mets ton ebuild en local.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Post la commande :

```
emerge -pv qtractor
```

----------

## boozo

'alute

tu veux dire que malgré l'activation des useflags {dssi,vorbis,...} de l'ebuild après compilation tu n'as pas les supports actifs ?

Est-ce que ta variable $USE du make.conf possèdent ces flags, ou ton /etc/portage/package.use a-t-il bien la ligne media-sound/qtractor <useflags> ?

Edit: Au fait, pourrais-tu editer ton premier message et modifier ton titre selon nos conventions (cf. section 3/3) : genre [qtracto] blablabla ?

Par avance merci   :Wink: 

----------

## bluedid29

Bonjour   :Cool: 

Merci pour vos réponses rapides   :Smile: 

Ok, j'ai édité le titre.

Voici la commande emerge -pv qtractor

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/qtractor-0.4.5  USE="mad sse vorbis -debug -dssi -libsamplerate -osc -rubberband" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9-r6 (masked by: Broadcom license(s))

A copy of the 'Broadcom' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/Broadcom'.

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.17 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Pour rapporter le bug, ce lien :  https://bugs.gentoo.org/ ne fonctionne pas chez moi, quand à l'autre, hum, c'est en anglais, va vraiment falloir m'y mettre   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Pour l'Ebuild en local, je vais voir comment faire..., merci Xavier pour les infos   :Wink: 

Comme je le disais plus haut, je suis nouveau sur Gentoo (même si j'ai essayé à haute dose pendant 3 semaines il y a 3 ans par la ligne de commande). Je retente une approche mais plus en douceur (par une distribution) donc même si je saisis certains trucs il y a encore beaucoup de choses qui m'échappent. Les habitudes prises avec d'autres systèmes (comme Debian / Ubuntu) qui installent tout automatiquement n'arrange pas forcément les choses. Pour la petite histoire, quand je compilais qtractor, je n'avais pas besoin de signifier qu'il y avait des dssi, vorbis.... ....ce que je regrette d'ailleurs car je suis bloqué aujourd'hui   :Wink: 

Bon, fin de la petite histoire   :Rolling Eyes:   donc, faut activer ces flags

Dans /etc/portage/package.use il y a une ligne media-sound/qtractor sse, j'ai rajouté dssi liblo libmad libsamplerate libvorbis rubberband , j'ai refais un emerge qtractor et cela fonctionne ! (merci boozo   :Very Happy:  )

Je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne méthode à appliquer de modifier d'abord ce fichier.

j'ai tout de même un autre soucis; liblo (qui a bien été installé par emerge liblo) n'apparait pas avant la compilation de qtractor :

 Qtractor 0.4.5

  Build target . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: release

  JACK Audio Connection Kit support  . . . . . . . .: yes

  ALSA MIDI Sequencer support  . . . . . . . . . . .: yes

  General audio file support (libsndfile)  . . . . .: yes

  Ogg Vorbis audio file support (libvorbis)  . . . .: yes

  MPEG-1 Audio Layer 3 file support (libmad) . . . .: yes

  Sample-rate conversion support (libsamplerate) . .: yes

  Pitch-shifting support (librubberband) . . . . . .: yes

  OSC service support (liblo)  . . . . . . . . . . .: no

  IEEE 32bit float optimizations . . . . . . . . . .: yes

  SSE optimization support (x86) . . . . . . . . . .: yes

  LADSPA Plug-in support . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes

  DSSI Plug-in support . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes

  VST Plug-in support  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: no

  LV2 Plug-in support (libslv2)  . . . . . . . . . .: yes

  LV2 Plug-in MIDI/Event support . . . . . . . . . .: yes

  LV2 Plug-in External UI support  . . . . . . . . .: yes

  XInitThreads() support (DANGEROUS) . . . . . . . .: no

  Gradient eye-candy . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes

  Debugger stack-trace (gdb) . . . . . . . . . . . .: no

  Install prefix . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: /usr

Du coup, c'est peut être pour cela que je peux plus éditer fluidsynth (pas de bouton) à moins qu'il manque autre chose car je suis sur Gnome.

Quand aux plugins VST, je ne m'en sers pas pour le moment, ayant assez avec les Dssi, ladspa et Lv2 ! (erreurs de toute façon lors de emerge 

Je peux relire mes projets sur qtractor (bizarrement mes niveaux étaient à zéro, résolu en lançant alsamixeur -c2 car c'est une deuxième carte son), c'est déjà en tout cas une bonne avancée et la stabilité / rapidité est vraiment remarquable !.

Je vais tranquillement à lire des docs sur Gentoo en alternant avec la musique...

à bientôt et merci encore, système vraiment surprenant et hyper souple  :Smile: 

Didier   :Cool: 

Ps : Je mets résolu même si j'ai encore des petits problèmes car cela me semble sortir du cadre de ce post, j'ouvrirai peut être un autre sujet sur qtractor, en attendant, je cherche...[/b]

----------

## boozo

 *bluedid29 wrote:*   

> Bon, fin de la petite histoire  donc, faut activer ces flags
> 
> Dans /etc/portage/package.use il y a une ligne media-sound/qtractor sse, j'ai rajouté dssi liblo libmad libsamplerate libvorbis rubberband , j'ai refais un emerge qtractor et cela fonctionne ! (merci boozo  )
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne méthode à appliquer de modifier d'abord ce fichier.
> ...

 

Et oui c'est bien la bonne méthode. Via les useflags, tu actives ou désactives ainsi la prise en compte (compilation) des supports précisés qui sont disponibles pour un package donné.

Si tu veux activer un support de manière globale (cad pour tous les packages : jpeg i.e.) c'est plus simple d'utiliser la $USE du make.conf - note que le profile que tu as selectionné définit également par défaut toute une série de uses +/- adaptés à un usage courant (desktop, server, etc).

Pour ton pb de liblo, tu t'es trompé en écrivant la ligne : il n'existe pas de use liblo - c'est le use osc qui gère le support pour liblo   :Wink: 

Donc tu édites ton package.use pour modifier la ligne et tu relances un #emerge -1v qtractor

Et VST ne semble pas pris en compte par le mainteneur de l'ebuild. A voir pourquoi si c'est pour cause d'instabilité où par oubli.

Enfin concernant :

 *portage wrote:*   

> !!! The following installed packages are masked:
> 
> - net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9-r6 (masked by: Broadcom license(s))
> 
> A copy of the 'Broadcom' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/Broadcom'.
> ...

 

Là c'est un problème de licence. Deux options encore soit acceptation de portée globale avec le make.conf et la variable ACCEPT_LICENSE="<licence_name_or_wildcard_for_all_type>" ; soit en créant un fichier /etc/portage/package.license et en mettant la ligne correspondante au package i.e. dev-java/sun-jre-bin dlj-1.1

Les deux méthodes se valent et/ou sont complémentaires selon les cas.

Personnellement je fais un mix mais je gère le maximum via ces fichiers /etc/portage/package.*  :Wink: 

----------

## bluedid29

Super, merci beaucoup !   :Very Happy: 

En modifiant donc mon fichier /etc/portage/package.use comme ceci : media-sound/qtractor dssi libmad libsamplerate libvorbis osc rubberband sse, je peux éditer les Dssi  dans Qtractor  :Very Happy: 

Faudra juste que je me rappelle qu'il faut mettre osc à la place de liblo  :Rolling Eyes:  :Wink: 

Ceci dit, il à peut être la possibilité de copier ce fichier package.use quand je ferais une nouvelle installation vers autre unité centrale (quand j'aurai bien avancé sur celui-ci...).

Bon, ça avance bien, je continue...

----------

